# Can i pass the test???



## driver71 (1 Jan 2010)

Hi there,
I am 38 years old and in relatively good health ( I think). I have been thinking about joining the army reserves for quite some time and am thinking I should start running and training. I do smoke and have for quite a few years. Has anybody around my age done the PT? What recommendations do you recommend (besides stop smoking which I'm going to do)? 
Thanks.
D


----------



## Nauticus (1 Jan 2010)

I recommend you train.


----------



## Antoine (1 Jan 2010)

Make sure you reach the PT standards described below:

Topic: Canadian Forces physical fitness standards

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/82944.0

You will find many threads in the present forum about strategies to reach those objectives.

and Happy New Year


----------



## MSEng314 (1 Jan 2010)

We had a guy on my platoon who was 47, and he was in better shape than a lot of the 20 year olds, so it can definitely be done, you just have to put in the effort.

Best of luck in 2010!


----------

